# New Blanco River Large Mouth Bass Record Caught 11 lbs 4 oz



## txphi470 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good buddy of mine had to swing by the house tonight to borrow my deer cooler to put this 27 1/2" large mouth bass in to take to the taxidermist. He was kayak fishing on the Blanco river outside of San Marcos and didn't have a live well but knew it may be close to the record and was the largest bass he had ever caught, otherwise he would have tried to keep it alive and donate it or release it. Fish was certified at 11 lbs 4 oz and is the new record for the Blanco River. Congrats to my good friend Kirk Colvin on this trophy large mouth!!


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Way to go Kirk!!


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

That fish is huge. Good Job


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

she's a toad, congrats..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a brute for any river. But especially for one like the Blanco. It will make a great wall hanger.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice!

The Blanco has some monstrous fish in it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG! For some reason I did not expect that size of LMB in the Hill Country rivers. Congrats to you buddy.


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Around 5 mile dam park?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

High five young man.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Hale Yea, what a beast


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

That's an awesome fish. Too bad it'll never reproduce again. Nothing wrong with a replica


----------



## The Craftsman (Apr 20, 2012)

I must say that I am extremely disappointed that this fish was kept. That is a small body of water that can not handle fish (especially large ones) being removed. To bad...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The Craftsman said:


> I must say that I am extremely disappointed that this fish was kept. That is a small body of water that can not handle fish (especially large ones) being removed. To bad...


I extremely disappointed that your first post knocks some guys once in a lifetime fish and story.

Fish on Op!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Thone big Largemouth Bass. Congratulations...

I sure wish he had taken the measured her and released her though. A replica mount looks a lot better and she could have spawned again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> I extremely disappointed that your first post knocks some guys once in a lifetime fish and story.
> 
> Fish on Op!


I agree after all it's a fish, there are more, and man it is a fish!
Congratulations to your buddy, good job!

The biggest large mouth I ever landed was in a small body of water I let it go. 
I only lifted it out of the water, unhooked the Texas rigged worm and let it go immediately. 
The next day the pond owner went fishing and saw it floating. He called me up and told me that it was the biggest he had ever seen in the pond, or anywhere else, and he wished I had kept it and had it mounted.
As now it was just crawfish food. 
Fish will reproduce, and they will die, and some die to get mounted or eaten, either way it is the fisherman's choice and nobody else.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

My money is that some pond or lake north of the San Marcos flooded and that big lazy boy got current in his life.Most of the river bass that i have caught were never that big on the sabinal,Guadalupe,frio,Colorado,San Marcos and llano rivers.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Craftsman said:


> I must say that I am extremely disappointed that this fish was kept. That is a small body of water that can not handle fish (especially large ones) being removed. To bad...


Don't worry, there are many large ones in there. You just haven't looked in the right places. I've seen bigger while spearfishing for carp. I could never catch them but I'm not a good bass fisherman either.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great fish and congrats on the great trophy. Hang that big girl on the wall and be proud.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

X2 the San Marcos and Blanco both have plenty of fish. The water is so clear and they are hard to catch. GREAT fish. Gonna look good on the wall

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz, Awesome Catch!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The Craftsman said:


> I must say that I am extremely disappointed that this fish was kept. That is a small body of water that can not handle fish (especially large ones) being removed. To bad...


Are you serious? I release nearly every fish I catch unless they are mortally wounded". I have two replica mounts and no skin mounts.

But I would never rain on someone's parade. Great fish...once in a lifetime. Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Fish, Congrats !!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That is one fine fish and it will look good on the wall. Congrats it may not get to reproduce any longer but will always reproduce the memory when you look at it.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

gonna be a great wall hanger!


----------



## txphi470 (Nov 23, 2010)

Trust me, my buddy would have loved to just get the measurements and release the fish. However, he was on a kayak, 30 minutes till dark and still an hour away from his truck. He wasn't on a boat with a live well, and this is the largest bass he had ever caught and new it may be a record. All of you people trying to act like your **** don't stink would all prob do the same thing if you were in the same situation. As for the fish, my buddy is getting a replica mounted and getting the actual fish mounted as well and giving it to his dad. This fish will live on the walls of a great family for years to come.


----------

